# Taekwondo International Goodwill Championships 2011



## Spookey (Dec 24, 2011)

Myself competing in the traditional hyung competition of the Taekwondo International Goodwill Championships - Dallas, Texas 2011.






For more clips and photos of the event check out my website at http://www.batemantaekwondo.com

Regards


----------

